# What's your dialect?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Take the test! http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html

Here's the map of my dialect:










There were some words I wasn't sure about which one to choose, so I'm impressed that it got my dialect so close. Apparently, I was actually born and raised in Flint, Michigan. Close enough. :stu

To post your map, take a screenshot with the Print Screen key:


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Well, if I were american now I know from where I would be. This is the result of learning English from school, movies, TV series and pc games. Missed some questions, I had no idea what they were about. Very cool test.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Phone won't let me post it on here :-/ but I pretty much got New England/Boston in the red and orange areas, like I thought since I'm from there lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lol, I was debating on making this into a thread. :b










It's so blue everywhere else. My New England-ness is intense.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not surprised at all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I filled this in, even though I'm not from the US at all lol.










most similar:

1 New York NY 33.5
2 Yonkers NY 33.4
3 Elizabeth NJ 31.7
4 Sunnyvale CA 31.6
5 Fremont CA 31.6

Least Similar Cities:

1 Abilene TX 15.8
2 Waco TX 15.9
3 Lubbock TX 16.1
4 Fort Worth TX 16.6
5 Little Rock AR 16.9

The large American cat thing was difficult since I'd call that kind of cat Puma, Panther, Cougar and Mountain Lion I guess? To be honest I wasn't aware they were all the same animal though lol and I didn't know what it was when I saw it. I just clicked mountain lion though..

Also I had no idea drive through liquor stores existed before this, that's interesting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

[okay why the **** won't it let me post the map here???]

Anyway, this doesn't really apply to me since I live in Canada and grew up in UK.

Most Similar Cities 
1 Yonkers NY 39.9 
2 New York NY 39.7 
3 Newark NJ 38.3 
4 Elizabeth NJ 37.8 
5 Toms River NJ 36.4

Least Similar Cities 
1 Des Moines IA 21.5 
2 Springfield IL 22.1 
3 Little Rock AR 23.5 
4 Waco TX 23.6 
5 Omaha NE 23.7


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> lol, I was debating on making this into a thread. :b
> 
> It's so blue everywhere else. My New England-ness is intense.


Do you have one of those funny New England/Boston/NewYork accents :lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, this is more accurate than I thought it was going to be. I guess we do have a bit of an different dialect than California in the Pacific Northwest, I never new that...

Most Similar Cities:
1. Gresham, Oregon 47.4
2. Salem, Oregon 47.4
3. Portland, Oregon 46.7
4. Vancouver, Washington 46.7
5. Seattle, Washington 46.5

Least Similar Cities:
1. Philadelphia PA 22.3
2. Elizabeth, New Jersey 23.6
3. Newark, New Jersey 23.6
4. Toms River, New Jersey 23.7
5. Providence, Rhode Island 25.1


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Most Similar Cities	
1 Sunnyvale CA 47.4
2 San Francisco CA 47.0
3 Vallejo CA 47.0
4 Fremont CA 46.9
5 Santa Rosa CA 46.6

Least Similar Cities	
1 New Orleans LA 32.1
2 Metairie LA 32.2
3 Richmond VA 33.6
4 Louisville KY 33.9
5 Sioux Falls SD 34.1

That was unexpected.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Do you have one of those funny New England/Boston/NewYork accents :lol


Nope, lol. Yonkers, NY was on my top 5 closest cities though. The Connecticut accent is subtle - there's a tiny bit of a New York accent in it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Most similar:
Flint MI 53.7
Toledo OH 53.1
Ann Arbor MI 52.8
Independence MO 52.7
Grand Rapids MI 52.4

Least:
New Haven CT 32.2
Waterbury CT 32.2
Springfield MA 32.9
Hartford CT 33.3
Bridgeport CT 33.5


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

the link you posted it's telling me the site is currently closed, but I was curious so I found another similar test, here's the result..........

Which American accent do you have?

Neutral
You`re not Northern, Southern, or Western, you`re just plain -American-. Your national identity is more important than your local identity, because you don`t really have a local identity. You might be from the region in that map, which is defined by this kind of accent, but you could easily not be. Or maybe you just moved around a lot growing up.








lol.......it's say's im plain American, even though I've never been in America, and I have a strong irish accent......


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

The survey was closed so I took another test
http://archive.lewrockwell.com/spl3/american-accent-quiz.html

Your Result: The West

96%
Your accent is the lowest common denominator of American speech. Unless you're a SoCal surfer, no one thinks you have an accent. And really, you may not even be from the West at all, you could easily be from Florida or one of those big Southern cities like Dallas or Atlanta.

95%The Midland

75%Boston

73%North Central

33%The Inland North

27%Philadelphia

27%The South

21%The Northeast

I'm actually from west texas, though a heavily ethnic area, and most people here either have a general american one with recent immigrants having a hispanic one and a small minority with a north texas/panhandle accent.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Your Result: The Midland 

100%
"You have a Midland accent" is just another way of saying "you don't have an accent." You probably are from the Midland (Pennsylvania, southern Ohio, southern Indiana, southern Illinois, and Missouri) but then for all we know you could be from Florida or Charleston or one of those big southern cities like Atlanta or Dallas. You have a good voice for TV and radio.

The South 96%
Philadelphia 73%
The Inland North 70%
The Northeast 52%
The West 37%

I was born in Baltimore but moved a lot when I was growing up. Living mainly in the southeast and also in Ohio.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

(http://archive.lewrockwell.com/spl3/...cent-quiz.html)

What American accent do you have?
Your Result: The Northeast

88%
Judging by how you talk you are probably from north Jersey, New York City, Connecticut or Rhode Island. Chances are, if you are from New York City (and not those other places) people would probably be able to tell if they actually heard you speak.

81%The Inland North 
73%Philadelphia
50%The South
40%The Midland
31%Boston
15%North Central
6%The West

Northeast, eh... close enough


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

93% Inland North. Surprising since I've lived in California basically my whole life.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I took that test long ago and I was all california


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Your accent is the lowest common denominator of American speech. Unless you're a SoCal surfer, no one thinks you have an accent. And really, you may not even be from the West at all, you could easily be from Florida or one of those big Southern cities like Dallas or Atlanta.

Your Result: *The West

It makes sense since I used to live in California and I like california so I'll take it. 
*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow. I have never seen Fremont, California come up in results for some sort of test. I am speechless. I lived a chunk of my life there and just moved a coupla years ago, so it's still really what I consider "home." *smh* It's such an obscure city to come up in a test--not at all a major USA city, so...again, wow... that's just *so *random. Well, cool. Yay, Fremont! :clap

p.s. The test is now closed.  So, I'll never know if I have a California accent or a Midwestern, Chicago-area accent, or if I would've blown the test's circuits as it tried to decipher my hybrid of both... Darn.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I filled this in, even though I'm not from the US at all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cafune said:


> Most Similar Cities
> 1 Sunnyvale CA 47.4
> 2 San Francisco CA 47.0
> 3 Vallejo CA 47.0
> ...


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

*Looks like I'm right on the border for a Midland accent, y'all.*

_What American accent do you have?
Your Result: The South

96%
That's a Southern accent you've got there. You may love it, you may hate it, you may swear you don't have it, but whatever the case, we can hear it.

95%The Midland

60%Philadelphia

56%The Inland North

39%The Northeast

33%The West

0%North Central

0%Boston_


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

What American accent do you have?
Your Result: The Inland North

96%
You may think you speak "Standard English straight out of the dictionary" but when you step away from the Great Lakes you get asked annoying questions like "Are you from Wisconsin?" or "Are you from Chicago?" Chances are you call carbonated drinks "pop."

64%The Northeast

62%The South

60%The Midland

60%Philadelphia

29%North Central

22%The West

6%Boston

*Soda though.* Also; A-boat


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Wtf? Test isn't open anymore?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

You can now take the 25-question version of this test at this link: http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm from Boston and this is what I got :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Out of these three, i'm closest to Yonkers distance-wise.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Tried to link it using share, but it wouldn't work for some reason...

Mine says my similar cities are Baton Rouge, Laredo (TX) and Brownsville (TX). Most of the expressions in that quiz I'd never even heard of.

I just checked those two in Texas.. they're like 95% Hispanic. This test makes no sense..


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Very good, tally-ho young chap.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

North East apparently. Though I think it's actually more similar to British, cause that was what I was taught at school and by watching detective series.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Oklahoma City, Witicha, & Springfield Mo.


I lived in Midwest and Houston most.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

For me i got georgia..which is where I'm at ..but I'm Mexican..with accent
D: I'm a southern mexican


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kalliber;106912748Um2 said:


> For me i got georgia..which is where I'm at ..but I'm Mexican..with accent
> D: I'm a southern mexican


That sounds like kind of a cool, interesting mixture, actually. Feliz Navidad, y'all!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> That sounds like kind of a cool, interesting mixture, actually. Feliz Navidad, y'all!


Well ty  And feliz navidad dwag


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha, wowie, the location was really accurate for me! ^_^


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I think my pronunciation is fairly British, but in some cases I'm more familiar with US terms as US tv is more prevalent.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

*What American accent do you have?*Your Result: *The Inland North*

86% You may think you speak "Standard English straight out of the dictionary" but when you step away from the Great Lakes you get asked annoying questions like "Are you from Wisconsin?" or "Are you from Chicago?" Chances are you call carbonated drinks "pop."

66%
The Midland
54% North Central
50% The Northeast 
45% The West 
44% Philadelphia 
39% The South
28% Boston

And for the record, it's pop, not soda!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine was pretty accurate to where I've lived most of my life.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

It put me in Northern CA instead of Southern. There were no surfing questions though.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Raeden said:


>


eww


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> eww


What's so eww?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Raeden said:


> What's so eww?


your dialect is eww


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> your dialect is eww


My dialect is the best dialect. You're just jealous of my midwestern accent.


----------



## Cordell (Dec 6, 2013)

omaha and lincoln, nebraska and reno, nevada.


that's about right, i guess.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Raeden said:


> My dialect is the best dialect. You're just jealous of my midwestern accent.


i would never be jealous of someone from st louis


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> i would never be jealous of someone from st louis


You should be.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Raeden said:


> You should be.


the only person i respect from st louis is nelly


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty accurate since I'm from Seattle.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Most similar: Rochester, Buffalo, Yonkers
Least Similar: Little Rock, Lexington, Louisville


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't know how people on here are getting their maps to post. It keeps telling me the string of text for the image exceeds the character limit for this message, lol. Oh well.



coeur_brise said:


> *What American accent do you have?*Your Result: *The Inland North*
> 
> 86% You may think you speak "Standard English straight out of the dictionary" but when you step away from the Great Lakes you get asked annoying questions like "Are you from Wisconsin?" or "Are you from Chicago?" Chances are you call carbonated drinks "pop."
> 
> ...


Lol. I've had to get used to calling it soda instead of pop, and then go back to pop again. And try to break the habit of using hella as an adjective, quantifier, and expression of agreement. I think hella makes people wanna slap me almost as much as people saying, "Youse guys" and "So then I sez to him..." makes me wanna smack them.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> And for the record, it's pop, not soda!


Pop... Soda... I don't care either way.

Just whatever you do: Never call it coke!!!!!!! (unless it's actually coca-cola)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ I hear ya. It's not "Coke" to me unless it's actually that brand. However, I do call tissues "Kleenex" and cellophane tape "Scotch tape." :stu


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> ^ I hear ya. It's not "Coke" to me unless it's actually that brand. However, I do call tissues "Kleenex" and cellophane tape "Scotch tape." :stu


That's because one brand of tissue is interchangeable with any other generic brands. It doesn't really matter.

That's not true with pop. Every brand tastes radically different! You wouldn't want to order sprite and get coca-cola. SMH :no


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Yeah, I agree. That's just weird.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> My dialect is the best dialect. You're just jealous of my midwestern accent.


Nono he's jealous of my accent










I hate when the word supper is used, it's annoying and the only person i've ever heard say it is my grandfather and he's north midwestern.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

My dialect is apparently similar to those from North Carolina.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> I hate when the word supper is used, it's annoying and the only person i've ever heard say it is my grandfather and he's north midwestern.


I don't use the word supper and I've never heard anyone use it, either. o.o


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I don't use the word supper and I've never heard anyone use it, either. o.o


whaa. i thought that was a midwestern thing, oh well. my grandfather uses it, make him stahp using it v_v


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Accurate since I'm in Nevada. c:


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Brooklyn Accent


----------

